# Oberon special order



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I sent an email to Oberon asking about the possibility of getting the Wolf design in a Kindle cover. They replied that they would be happy to make one for me. It will cost more than ordering one of the patterns already "Kindleized", but it will be completely worth it to get the pattern I want. If they will do this for one design, they will quite possibly do it for any other as well. I will let you all know the difference in price when they get back to me with that info.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I sent an email to Oberon asking about the possibility of getting the Wolf design in a Kindle cover. They replied that they would be happy to make one for me. It will cost more than ordering one of the patterns already "Kindleized", but it will be completely worth it to get the pattern I want. If they will do this for one design, they will quite possibly do it for any other as well. I will let you all know the difference in price when they get back to me with that info.


If you get it, please post pictures. I would love to get the Wolf one for my daughter.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm I wonder if they would special order for a color choice.  I am a blue girl, and I would pay extra for it on several of the designs!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think Oberon is going to be very busy this year, just from this board!
I wonder if the board could strike a deal with Oberon, for orders originating here?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the Ginko cover (not in Kindle at this time)

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=169

I also think about alternate colors on some designs.

Of course they will also have to deal with Kindle 2 and seem to be getting no info from Amazon:

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindlepop.php

Lynn D


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Oberon is right on top of things by posting that information.

So GOOD to hear they are slowly going to be making a variety of buttons.

Can't wait for the report back from WolfPrincess! 

MineKinder has a great idea - any discounts for KB members.  Here's another idea, Moderators, why not ask them to become a KB affiliate, like DecalGirl?  Lots of money would be flowing back, hee, hee, hee    Seriously, I bet they would be open to that with all the communication they've had from purchasers & testers here.

Marci


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Marci said:


> Oberon is right on top of things by posting that information.
> 
> So GOOD to hear they are slowly going to be making a variety of buttons.
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea. When i ordered mine they asked me where i heard about them and i said Kindleboards.com so they would have it on record.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Hmmm I wonder if they would special order for a color choice. I am a blue girl, and I would pay extra for it on several of the designs!


I am a blue girl too, so I e-mailed them last week & the response I got is that they are selling the covers in the "as shown" color and would be putting up a couple more designs on February, in red & saddle. Bummer. I would love some of them in blue. What's up with everything being in saddle? It's pretty, don't get me wrong, but we need COLOR!
Kristie


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Email them again and see if they will do a different color if you are willing to pay more.

I need to follow up on my Don't Panic book cover. I emailed Don and I think he thought I was joking.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I was one of those who ordered the cover before the Kindle so now not sure what will happen.  I'm going to be upset if I can't use it.  That's alot of money to  not be able to use it, unless I find some sort of memo pad I can put in there or something.  I'll be anxious to hear on the  9th like everyone else.


----------



## LuvsToRead (Feb 8, 2009)

I did the same thing, Vicki. I ordered my Kindle on January 24 and was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited about it,  I went ahead and ordered a Tree Of Life Oberon cover. Now I'm just sick wondering if I just wasted $75.00 if the K2 doesn't fit. I feel so stupid. I must learn to practice patience! I should have waited until I had my Kindle in my hands.   I can't stop kicking myself over this one. Dumb, dumb move on my part. All I can do is hope it fits.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

LuvsToRead said:


> I did the same thing, Vicki. I ordered my Kindle on January 24 and was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited about it, I went ahead and ordered a Tree Of Life Oberon cover. Now I'm just sick wondering if I just wasted $75.00 if the K2 doesn't fit. I feel so stupid. I must learn to practice patience! I should have waited until I had my Kindle in my hands.  I can't stop kicking myself over this one. Dumb, dumb move on my part. All I can do is hope it fits.


If need be, you will be able to sell it in the Sell & Barter section on this board; there's a lot of Kindle 1 owners who will buy it for a good cost. I now it cost $85 with shipping and other charge so you might be able to sell it for about $70 to $75 ship, so taking about a $10 loss. Good luck


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I decided to wait until after Amazon's announcement today to order my 2nd Oberon cover. Glad I did. I am upgrading to K2 and so I will wait until Oberon is offering covers for it before ordering.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm hoping I'll still be able to use my oberon.  I ordered it with velcro and it measured just a fraction less than the 8" the k2 lists on the spec page.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping to use oberon cover that I have now for K2 too.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't wait to get the red Sun for the Kindle 2.  I decided not to order a cover for my Kindle 2 until Oberon updates their covers.  Hopefully, they'll be able to implement the locking mechanism like M-Edge and we wont have to decide between corners or velcro!


----------

